# Is that Dweezil Zappa in the middle advertisement on here?



## fusion1 (Nov 12, 2011)

I see some guy that sort of looks like a local guitarist I remember sort of in the Tampa area like 15 years ago, but if it is someone I should know, I am drawing a blank.







Then there is another pic which my only guess is it is Dweezil Zappa. 






It is still odd why these two pictures appear with no apparent sponsorship or endorsement, just those pics of these dudes. Who are they and why are they here?


----------



## DraggAmps (Nov 13, 2011)

That is definitely not Dweezil Zappa, but that's all I know.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 13, 2011)

They're just some guys who used to post on here. When they uploaded those pictures to the site, the pictures got put in the part of the site that posts those ads. 

It's just random at this point.


----------

